# How to measure angles?!?!



## handbanana (Mar 5, 2007)

I have a triangle cut out from my dry wall. It's area is 70". I want to cut a triangle from a drywall sheet I bought from HD and fit it in the triangle in the wall.

Question is, how can i measure the angles to make the cut?


----------



## KUIPORNG (Jan 11, 2006)

I face similar challenge before, except mine is not a triangle, but sort of irregular shape ... the way I did it is use some paper to mould the shape and copy it to drywall... may be there is a better way... but this way seems most accurate... I wish there is some thing in the market place to help people easily do that... but didn't aware of any... even moulding a paper on a large irregular shape is a challenge... but that is kind of managable. ...


----------



## 47_47 (Sep 11, 2007)

All you need to do is measure all three leg lengths. Layout one dimension on a factory edge from this leg use two tape measures for the other side lengths, where the dimensions meet is your triangle.


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

You can use a protractor, you can fold a piece of paper mimicing the angle, you can square off the pieces to make it easier. 
How do you plan to block the sheetrock so you can attach it to the wall.
Ron


----------



## ron schenker (Jan 15, 2006)

If the triangle is sticking out a little like a receptacle box put some lipstick on it then carefully press the drywall up to it and you have your outline on the back of the drywall. Then simply cut it out from the back.


----------



## skymaster (Jun 6, 2007)

Just square the cutout,put in a backer pc of wood, cut patch screw into backer then mud it. Way easier,faster


----------



## msajeep (Jul 18, 2007)

Agree on cutting the square and putting in a backer. It's the only way to get it to look like there was not a hole and have it last over time.


----------

